

Blippy Has ‘Capacity To Be A Giant Company’ - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/05/13/augusts-hornik-blippy-has-capacity-to-be-a-giant-company/

======
loyaltyspace
The bubble is back. Who would use Blippy, let alone ever pay for it?

------
minalecs
question to HN ? does anyone use blippy ?

